# Mosin-Nagant



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Gander Mtn. had Mosin-Nagants during the after T-day sale for $99 so I had to pick one up. Tula arsenal 1937 in great shape. Can't wait to get it cleaned up and to the range.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a $99 1945 M44 (had to have a war year). Didn't shoot it much but cleaned it a bunch. The most joy I got from the thing was learning how to strip, clean and reassemble that cool multi-piece bolt! I also liked the bayonet feature on a carbine. I've seen them go for as little as $79, probably one the best all time values in a long gun out there! Sheeesh...now I want another one! :smt082
JMHO, Eli


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got it all cleaned up and ready for the range


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, looks nice! Amazing what a value these things are. I'm assuming you have some nice non-corrosive ammo? :mrgreen:
Eli


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

EliWolfe said:


> Wow, looks nice! Amazing what a value these things are. I'm assuming you have some nice non-corrosive ammo? :mrgreen:
> Eli


 They did try to sell me some at Gander when I bought the rifle, box of 50.......$50, I said no thanks. I picked up 60 rounds at a gun show last weekend, actually before I got the rifle, for $4.95 per box/20. There's another show the weekend of the 18th and I'll try to pick up some more there.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Now you've done it. I've fallen off the C&R wagon and ordered 2 Nagants from Aim Surplus. 

Oh well...at least these are rifles, all my others are carbine length.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Now you've done it. I've fallen off the C&R wagon and ordered 2 Nagants from Aim Surplus.
> 
> Oh well...at least these are rifles, all my others are carbine length.


:anim_lol:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got a chance to take the Mosin to the range yesterday. First 5 shots from 50yds were all in a 4" square and all 20 from the box were in a 6" square. Not too bad for the first time, with iron sights and my old eyes. Fun....Fun....Fun.....


----------

